# Garden pictures



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I usually take my tiels out when I water my plants everyday. Sam is being extremely hormonal and going through a prickly molt therefore I didn't want to harness him (he's fully flighted). So I spent some quality one on one time with my girl 

Can you find Erin?



































________
GAY SPANKING


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful photos - she's gorgeous! 

ETA: I couldn't find her at first but I can see her now she looks TINY. Lol.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Your bird is gorgeous however you should NEVER EVER take a bird outside that is not harnessed! So many things can happen and you just cannot predict or prevent it. Especially since you've got a hormonal bird, they are even more unpredictable. 
Please always harness your bird before going out of doors!! You never know when a bird will be startled or see something and just fly off. Even if your bird's feather are clipped, they can still fly away.


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't take the other bird out if you read my first paragraph. And Erin is a rescue with a really bad clip which cut into her wing so she avoids using it, I have to help her down from places and altered her enclosure to accommodate for it. She cannot get any lift whatsoever, so is not going anywhere especially with 6 foot fences and a padlocked gate.

Trust me, I know about taking birds outside and participate with a free flight club in the area where we deal with everything from recall training to hawk avoidance. My other tiel gets daily flights outside on the aviator flight line.

But you do have a good warning for others who aren't familiar with the outdoors. Taking your tiel outside requires training just to get the harness on, then acclimating the bird to noises and surprises outside. Don't ever do it on a whim.
________
BODY SCIENCE


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh how I love those pictures!!!! may I save one as my background on my computer??

I can't even get Gabby to trust me to go into the kitchen without flying off , I'd love to have him do the aviator harness later on.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

I love those pictures..lovely garden but that pic scares me half to death...even a clipped bird can catch an updraft and be gone in a flash.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you have missed what Katta said - she cannot get any lift whatsoever. If she's not able to use her one wing (and she avoids doing so) then a updraft isn't going to help her at all.

This is likely not the first time she's been outside, and won't be the last - she's still there so obviously it's not too dangerous.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Your bird is absolutely gorgeous. 

And yes, if Erin has a damaged wing and cannot get flight, I highly doubt she'd be able to catch and updrift and get away. Even if somehow she managed to get over the 6-foot tall fence, she probably wouldn't get beyond that.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I used the first pic for my computer wallpaper, I hope you don't mind.  birdies and flowers, my favorites!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm flattered, feel free to use them as wallpapers. PM me if you want the original size.

And yeah this is only temporary, when Erin grows her flights back out and her wing is stable she's got a pretty new red aviator harness already hanging on the cage  Until then it wouldn't be fair to keep her cooped up. She loves laying wreckage on my herbs, thank goodness parsley grows like a weed.
________
Voyeur Chinese


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful garden space! Beautiful bird!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

awwwwww amazingly pretty bird! I love her coloring!  and my birdy Eclipse has a rainbow colored harness, but I'm in search of one that's a little smaller for Echo he lacks a large body lol. You have a lovely garden! thank you for sharing!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty girl  I love her markings


----------

